# Beware of rental vehicle to drive for Uber



## acc4594 (8 mo ago)

On June 13, 2021, a 17-year-old illegal alien with no license and no insurance hit me on the driver's side door of a Hertz rental car that I was using on a personal run to the store. The boy was going 90 mph on a 35 mph main road. I never saw him coming. 

I was told when I rented the vehicle that Uber insurance covers me if I'm on the way to a pick up and while I have an Uber customer in the vehicle. I was also told that I am fully covered when I am driving the rental vehicle for personal use. I am still having to fight Hertz, because now Hertz says I didn't add the LIS insurance coverage and the LDW doesn't cover this type of accident. It only covers the vehicle. I was told I didn't have to pay any of that because the rental contract for an Uber driver is different, now I'm told there is no coverage. 

My friend that was riding with me was thrown through the windshield and onto the hood of the car. I was trapped in the vehicle. The firemen had to cut me out. We were taken by ambulance to a Level 1 trauma hospital when there was a Level 2 hospital just 5 minutes away. That's how bad the accident was. We don't even remember the accident. I woke up the next day in a hospital room with a partially collapsed lung, broken ribs, a contusion on the right side of my head that went down to my skull, and I still have vertigo. My friend was in a coma for a month after suffering a cracked skull and has lost complete hearing in the left ear. My bill was $53,000 for 4 days in the hospital and my friend's bill was $263,000. The police officer that arrived on the scene came to see us in the hospital. He said he thought we were dead when he pulled up.

Now, I am losing my home because of the severe PTSD. I can't get in a car and drive. My friend lost their home and came to stay with me hoping something would change. This false information of not worrying when renting a vehicle for driving for Uber has destroyed me and my family. 

Beware of the false information because even though it's advertised with the sales pitch to rent a vehicle that you don't even have to have your own insurance, they still refuse to pay.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Jesus...i guess i dont have any problems....god speed


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

acc4594 said:


> On June 13, 2021, a 17-year-old illegal alien with no license and no insurance hit me on the driver's side door of a Hertz rental car that I was using on a personal run to the store. The boy was going 90 mph on a 35 mph main road. I never saw him coming.
> 
> I was told when I rented the vehicle that Uber insurance covers me if I'm on the way to a pick up and while I have an Uber customer in the vehicle. I was also told that I am fully covered when I am driving the rental vehicle for personal use. I am still having to fight Hertz, because now Hertz says I didn't add the LIS insurance coverage and the LDW doesn't cover this type of accident. It only covers the vehicle. I was told I didn't have to pay any of that because the rental contract for an Uber driver is different, now I'm told there is no coverage.
> 
> ...


Good lord.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

acc4594 said:


> On June 13, 2021, a 17-year-old illegal alien with no license and no insurance hit me on the driver's side door of a Hertz rental car that I was using on a personal run to the store. The boy was going 90 mph on a 35 mph main road. I never saw him coming.
> 
> I was told when I rented the vehicle that Uber insurance covers me if I'm on the way to a pick up and while I have an Uber customer in the vehicle. I was also told that I am fully covered when I am driving the rental vehicle for personal use. I am still having to fight Hertz, because now Hertz says I didn't add the LIS insurance coverage and the LDW doesn't cover this type of accident. It only covers the vehicle. I was told I didn't have to pay any of that because the rental contract for an Uber driver is different, now I'm told there is no coverage.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry this happened to you and I hope things turn around.

What you have exposed goes beyond even the "rental car" issue. It constantly amazes me that most drivers don't seem to understand that even on the way to a pick up, or on a ride Uber's insurance doesn't cover YOU the driver. Depending on the state you're in the driver may have some very limited PIP protection. Ubers insurance covers your car, the pax, and anyone else injured but doesn't cover personal injury to the driver (except very limited in states that require it). Let THAT sink in. They do however, SELL _optional _PIP for the driver. Also 3rd parties sell it.

Without the driver being covered for PIP equivalent to the pax by Uber, anyone that drives needs to pay for additional PIP insurance to protect themselves. Otherwise, the driver is very exposed for their own injuries.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your misfortunes. Thanks for the reminder and reality shock that no one has the driver's best interest except the driver. Good luck and hope everything works out for you and your friend.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

acc4594 said:


> Beware of the false information because even though it's advertised with the sales pitch to rent a vehicle that you don't even have to have your own insurance, they still refuse to pay.


States require minimal coverage to allow you the “privilege” to drive. It’s up to you decide how much coverage you desire. I carry well-padded auto insurance coverage that includes a rideshare addendum and *massive* amounts of “uninsured” coverage, because there’s a massive number of illegal aliens driving around with no license, no registration, no insurance, and no “speaky.” The illegal alien who destroyed your life probably went home to change his name and swam back over with a new life & identity already, and no insurance company is gonna waste their time with that shit as long as they can hold you liable. 
I’m sorry about your situation.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I been *****ing since day 1 here. We are under insured. By uber and lyft.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

What was the point of this tale? That renting a vehicle to Uber is stupid? Well…..duh…


----------



## TeaintheD (Jul 11, 2021)

acc4594 said:


> On June 13, 2021, a 17-year-old illegal alien with no license and no insurance hit me on the driver's side door of a Hertz rental car that I was using on a personal run to the store. The boy was going 90 mph on a 35 mph main road. I never saw him coming.
> 
> I was told when I rented the vehicle that Uber insurance covers me if I'm on the way to a pick up and while I have an Uber customer in the vehicle. I was also told that I am fully covered when I am driving the rental vehicle for personal use. I am still having to fight Hertz, because now Hertz says I didn't add the LIS insurance coverage and the LDW doesn't cover this type of accident. It only covers the vehicle. I was told I didn't have to pay any of that because the rental contract for an Uber driver is different, now I'm told there is no coverage.
> 
> ...


 The contract that you signed states that you need to have a coverage unfortunately


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

acc4594 said:


> On June 13, 2021, a 17-year-old illegal alien with no license and no insurance hit me on the driver's side door of a Hertz rental car that I was using on a personal run to the store. The boy was going 90 mph on a 35 mph main road. I never saw him coming.
> 
> I was told when I rented the vehicle that Uber insurance covers me if I'm on the way to a pick up and while I have an Uber customer in the vehicle. I was also told that I am fully covered when I am driving the rental vehicle for personal use. I am still having to fight Hertz, because now Hertz says I didn't add the LIS insurance coverage and the LDW doesn't cover this type of accident. It only covers the vehicle. I was told I didn't have to pay any of that because the rental contract for an Uber driver is different, now I'm told there is no coverage.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your accident and wish you well. The important element you did not mention is: what about your own personal insurance? I'm assuming you had none and also assuming the car rental was through Uber?

If you do have separate insurance of any kind, check with your insurance carrier to see if you were covered for rentals. Most auto insurance carriers will cover you while using a rental as long as the ride was not for Uber. Also, a 2nd avenue would be if you paid for the rental using a credit card. (You're out of luck with this if Uber was deducting your payments from earnings.) Many credit card companies automatically insure you for the minimum requirements if you pay using their card. Lastly, contact a personal injury lawyer and find out what else they may know in order to get you financial help. They may be able to sue or get help from someone else that has money, such as the county, state, hospitals, charities etc.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Without the driver being covered for PIP equivalent to the pax by Uber, anyone that drives needs to pay for additional PIP insurance to protect themselves.


This assertion seems inaccurate, or at least potentially misleading. Here's why:



> Uninsured or underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage and/or other *first-party injury* insurance
> 
> - Uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage *insures injuries to you* and your riders if a covered accident occurs during an Uber trip and another driver is at fault and doesn’t have sufficient insurance. This insurance also may apply in the case of a hit and run. Medical payments coverage (MedPay) or personal injury protection (PIP) may apply to healthcare, medical expenses and/or funeral expenses if you and your riders are injured in a covered accident, regardless of who is at fault.
> 
> - Coverage limits vary by state


Source


----------

